# Boo in a cup



## Soocom1

The kittens had kittens........  Here is our favorite:


----------



## bigtwinky

Cute picture.  Love the cats expression.
Wish it was a bit less fuzzy to really bring out those eyes


----------



## max3k

thats funny


----------



## Jeffro

Crop in a little to fill more of the frame?


----------



## Amethyst

The kittens had kittens... get 'em neutered! 

Cute picture!


----------

